

A Simple Twitter Filter Stream Parser - drenz
http://davidrenz.net/?p=130

======
mikeinet
This is definitely the right approach to take -- you can't just drink from the
fire hose without ending up under a pile of water. This helps break your
twitter results into easy chunks you can work at over time through the
consumer.

